# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Victoria  nơi sở hữu vườn địa đàng giữa lòng thành phố

## kosago

Victoria là thủ phủ của bang British Columbia. Một điểm đến hấp dẫn bậc nhất của Canada và khu vực Bắc Mỹ. Thành phố mang nét đẹp thanh bình, yên ả với những tòa lâu đài rêu phong. Gần đó là bến cảng Inner đẹp như tranh vẽ, công viên Beacon Hill. Hay tòa nhà lập pháp British Columbia cổ kính trải qua hàng trăm năm tuổi Và Butchart Garden  niềm tự hào của Victoria mới khiến bạn ngây ngất, đắm say hơn bao giờ hết. Khu vườn do bà Jennie Butchart xây dựng năm 1904 trên mỏ đá vôi cũ, gồm các vườn nhỏ tuyệt đẹp. Hiếm có nơi nào trên thế giới lại sở hữu một thiên đường mùa xuân bất tận như Butchart Garden với vô số loài hoa quý nở rộ, ngát hương bốn mùa.


Victoria - nơi sở hữu vườn địa đàng giữa lòng thành phố
Từ trên cao nhìn xuống, một thung lũng ngàn sắc hoa lộng lẫy cuốn hút bạn ngay từ ánh nhìn đầu tiên. Này là vườn bonsai đặc trưng của Nhật Bản, vườn hoa hồng trăm loài khoe sắc, kia là vườn nước Ý kiêu kỳ với kiểu sắp xếp hoa và vòm lá bao quanh, vườn Địa Trung Hải đa dạng nhiều chủng loại hoa lai tạo thật quyến rũ. Đây đó, những loại cây sắc đỏ, tím, hồ nước, suối phun, chiếc cầu cong cong cũng tô điểm cho khu vườn thêm hoàn hảo.

----------

